# Swaped the Comanche I for This !!!



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey everyone The Comanche just all of a sudden started locking up so I took it back this morning and traded for this,A Herritage Arms 22LR/22Mag
6.5in bbl Rough Rider SA.







[/URL][/IMG],







[/URL][/IMG],







[/URL][/IMG]

Check out he High Vis front sights.Rear is ALT/AZ adjustable,Now I need to go get me some leather and make a new holster.

WB


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

NIce gun.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you made a great trade. That's a really nice looking revolver, and in a pair of outstanding calibers. You must be some wheeler-dealer. haha. Good luck with it.


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys Hey Blackmagic14 what part of the State are you from?Im from North Central up here in the edge of the Ozarks.

WB


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

A couple of years ago a buddy of mine(now deceased)bought a Commanche. The first time he shot it he thought it was keyholing. I couldn't believe it! We went out and by George! It was keyholing! We tried several types of ammo with the same result. It also seemed to spit some lead. He took it back to the dealer and traded it for something else. Later the dealer mentioned that it had a .22 marked barrel, which we both could attest to, but, a .17 barrel bore. Some of the holes in the paper were much longer than the 22 lr bullets. With the longer bullet and twist rate for a 22 lr, it is not too surprising that the projectiles would be going sideways downrange.

Hairy


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ya Know Hairy now that you mention it I think the one I had was to I did not pay close attention to my paper when I was shooting and checking the sights but I seem to remember some oblong holes.I do shoot some paper but mostly steel spinners with my 22 handguns and rifles.

WB


----------

